# How to stop muscling and missing techs?



## Drose427 (Mar 20, 2015)

TO prefeace this, it isnt an issue I'm having, but one of my wrestling friends.

We've both have some BJJ experience from learning from guys who train.

A big difference is after 3 years of wrestling ad 4 other TSD, I can tell when I have leverage or how to get it. 

I.E. going for the Belly down armbar but I was having trouble so I got the leg right and sat our for the omoplata.

Is there any way other than regular rolling that I can get him used to catching these things and getting subs based on positioning instead of missing obvious moves?

The other big issues hes having is muscling.

Hes 221 5'11 and I'm 5'7 and 148. 

Even when I tell him half speed to focus on proper technique, halfway in he'll forget and start forcing things in.

My concern is that he'll begin to think he can just do that when he starts competing and will put himself in some bad positions, just like he did when we wrestled in high school.  I mean, he rolled into my rear naked and Guillotine many times.

He's also having a problem really using his hips, even with the size difference, he cant get his hips right for a proper armbar and I can usually get him in a stack and if it were a match, I could just swing away..

We're both looking into gyms for different competitive reasons, but since he's trying to go to MMA I'm trying to help him break as many bad habits as he can now, so he doesnt have to later.

You guys have any drills or anything that would help us break his habits?

He asked me to help coach his striking, but since I have far more grappling experience than him too, I figured I'd help as much as I could until he got certified instructor.


----------



## kuniggety (Mar 20, 2015)

It's gonna come down to rolling and experience. I think it would be a truly humbling experience for him to roll with someone with as large of a size difference as he has on you. I've rolled with much larger people (ie I have a guy in half guard, go for an Americana, and he one arm benches me off of him), and people much smaller. I'm not a huge guy, 73" ~190 lbs but I wind up rolling with a lot of people smaller than me. A couple of days ago I rolled with a woman that I performed a hip sweep on, isolated her arm, and then went for the Americana but then stopped because I realized I was muscling her and that's not the BJJ way. The exact same day I rolled with a guy who was much smaller than me, I took his back, and went for the RNC. He was defending it very well. It got to a point where I probably could've kept it up and muscled my way in but what do you learn from that? I let him escape and worked on trying to get into a dominant position again. That might be the key to getting through to him. Is he just trying to win against you and so will use all of his strength or is he really wanting to learn how to grapple?


----------



## Drose427 (Mar 20, 2015)

kuniggety said:


> It's gonna come down to rolling and experience. I think it would be a truly humbling experience for him to roll with someone with as large of a size difference as he has on you. I've rolled with much larger people (ie I have a guy in half guard, go for an Americana, and he one arm benches me off of him), and people much smaller. I'm not a huge guy, 73" ~190 lbs but I wind up rolling with a lot of people smaller than me. A couple of days ago I rolled with a woman that I performed a hip sweep on, isolated her arm, and then went for the Americana but then stopped because I realized I was muscling her and that's not the BJJ way. The exact same day I rolled with a guy who was much smaller than me, I took his back, and went for the RNC. He was defending it very well. It got to a point where I probably could've kept it up and muscled my way in but what do you learn from that? I let him escape and worked on trying to get into a dominant position again. That might be the key to getting through to him. Is he just trying to win against you and so will use all of his strength or is he really wanting to learn how to grapple?



He wants to learn how to grapple, but hes also kind of an ego maniac, so when he starts to lose the dominant position is when he starts to really use force over technique. Like I said we're both planning on starting under proper instructors soon, but trying to weed out what bad habits we can. 

I figured he would just need more mat time, particularly against someone who isnt half his size.

Thanks!


----------



## kuniggety (Mar 20, 2015)

I think we all can go into panic mode a bit when someone is getting the dominant position on you. But that's what you talk to him about. There is no place for egos on the mat. It gets people hurt and you stop learning. When he muscles his way out of something, ask him how he escaped. It will make him reflect on what he's doing.


----------



## drop bear (Mar 20, 2015)

Exhaust him first.


----------

